# John Romano and Dave Palumbo No Longer with Muscular Development



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

John Romano and Dave Palumbo No Longer with Muscular Development by Ron Avidan Monday began with a jolt in the small world of bodybuilding, as we learned that Dave Palumbo and John Romano, were both let go by Muscular Development. Robbie Durand has been appointed the new editor in chief of Muscular Development???s web site. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

